# Beejay



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you all know that my grandparents dwarf GSD Beejay was put to sleep this morning. 
In the end it was the perianal fistulas. He couldn't relieve himself at all.
I can't write much more at the moment.. It's still very raw and painful. I'm also very worried about my Grandad especially, as Beejay was keeping him going through his cancer treatment. I'll put some pictures on here in the future.

RIP baby boy, may you run free now


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

aww, how sad and heartbreaking. hugs to grandpa & to you, too.
rip sweet beejay .........


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

**Thinking of you today**


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww I'm so sorry - I always loved seeing the photos you'd post of him.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

RIP sweet Beejay. . .


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awww poor Beejay. I too enjoyed seeing pictures of him. He was a lil cutie.

*HUGS* to you and your family during this tough time.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RIP Little Beejay...

Sending positive and healing thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

RIP sweet Beejay


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for yours and your grandfathers loss.

RIP Little Beejay.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

So sorry for you and your family.

RIP, BeeJay - run with the big dogs.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are few pictures:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to learn of Beejay's passing. Please give my condolences to your grandparents. I hope your grandfather is doing okay!!!

Beejay was a beautiful dog!!!








Godspeed Beejay


----------

